# Getting faster



## iridium_red (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi,

I usually average around 14-15 mph on a 30-40 mile ride. I want to join a college team for team rides, and they are welcoming to new non-students on training rides. Their sunday rides average around 60 miles at 20-22 mph, a member told me. How do I improve on the 5-6 mph average that I am lagging currently? In my solo rides I pedal as fast as I can for as long as I can. Terrain is mostly flat, with some small climbs. Are there any must-dos that I should be aware of? BTW, I am a 30 yo male weighing 220lbs on a trek 1.2. I realize some of the speed might be lost due to my weight, but wanted general idea on improving my performance. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## gyllborgm (Aug 12, 2008)

Just keep riding it will come. Although 22 is quite fast. Intervals will help as well but mainly just get out the and ride. Join the group and hang ob as long as you can. Next week/time try and hold on a little longer. Enjoy


----------



## Offline (Jun 20, 2011)

google how to ride in a group

proper drafting will help pull you up to their speed. 

off the top of my head .. things I had to learn...

1. work on your cadence.. this was hard as initially I slowed down, but learn how to pedal in the 80-90 rpm range then build up your speed. 

increasing your cadence will do several things. (simplified explanation) a. its easier on your body, b. it allows your muscles to utilize your cardio system for fuel rather than your muscles glucose stores - meaning you will eventually be able to pedal harder/longer/faster
2. the token *drop some weight* comment will be incoming
3. ride more
4. do intervals where you accelerate and hold the speed for a while, then drop back down to your pace (but don't stop or slow below your 'average')


----------



## iridium_red (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks guys. Intervals - I have not thought about but will incorporate into my rides. And weight part - I am 6'2, so the 220 looks more like a built guy than a gut guy from what people have told me, but nevertheless I understand the need to drop body weight. And I've been trying to get into the 80-90 rpm rate for cadence too.

Best thing I gather is to try to keep up with the rides for as long as I can and keep at it.. :thumbsup:

Thanks again.


----------



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

Ride a lot! If you can ride every second day. After each ride your legs grow stronger, however if you don't ride again within few days that gain will subside.


----------



## Offline (Jun 20, 2011)

iridium_red said:


> Thanks guys. Intervals - I have not thought about but will incorporate into my rides. And weight part - I am 6'2, so the 220 looks more like a built guy than a gut guy from what people have told me, but nevertheless I understand the need to drop body weight. And I've been trying to get into the 80-90 rpm rate for cadence too.
> 
> Best thing I gather is to try to keep up with the rides for as long as I can and keep at it.. :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks again.


i'm 5'9" and 200# ex football player here.. im in the same position with bodystyle. one of the few times I curse being a mesomorph


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

It'll help to join slower group rides too. Get used to riding in groups, etc. Going from solo riding to a 60 mile 22 mph training ride is a big change.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Just start showing up and learning. Watch how the faster riders ride, how they move in the group, their cadence and where they position themselves in the draft. 

Make sure you know how to get back home after you're dropped. Because you will be dropped, (there's no shame in that), and actually the moments when you're barely hanging on at the back of the group are going to be the best training you can do. Do not "sit up and let them go" but instead struggle with all your might to hang on to the draft. Even after you get dropped, frequently the group will slow up a bit...try to get back in. 

Repeat. Listen to advice from the others. They can spot errors in person that we'll never see on the internet.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

+1 on the "you will be dropped and no shame in that." It happens with every new rider to a group, unless that rider happens to be a very stong rider to begin with. As Creaky said, know the way home and hang on as long as you can. Then, keeping coming back to the ride and making it your goal to hang on a little longer each ride until you can finish the ride with the group. At first, don't worry about getting to the front and doing any pulls; the group doesn't expect it and it will only burn you out faster. 

As to your size, weight is weight and you'll be riding with little guys who weigh in at 140 or so.... nothing you can do about that except be as fit as possible for your size. I know the feeling, I sometimes give up 25 lbs. and 25+ years to guys I ride with regularly....all you can do is keep coming back. 

Have Fun.


----------

